# Would you date a Satanist?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

why or why not


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sure. better than a christian.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

If she had a hot bod.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

If I fancied her, probably... but I'd try to convert her to Gods pure light!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not religious but probably not. In my own personal code that would not be a person i would want to be involved with.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

LaVeyan Satanism - Probably, I agree with most of the 9 satanic statements and 11 satanic rules.


Theistic Satanism - Definitely not, I wouldn't date a religious person.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Idk, it might feel a little weird to me tbh. I'd talk to them about to better understand why they worship Satan. I guess I'd give it a try though. I'm agnostic, btw.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

as long as she doesn't preach to me I could care less about their religion.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh... you're not talking about the LaVey kind, are you? Because that sounds like a good time.

The others just sound like Christians who think they're rebels.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems like asking for a whole lot of crazy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> Seems like asking for a whole lot of crazy.


That's Wiccans my aunt was one very strange so is my cousin.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

When a satanist gets all holier than thou do they tell you "you're going to heaven!" :con

Go to heaven, *****!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I would only date her for fun but not for a serious relationship.



Monotony said:


> That's Wiccans my aunt was one very strange so is my cousin.


I don't know. I've met three people from Anton LeVey's church and they were wacko.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I wouldn't.


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

No.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

If we really connected and really liked each other than most likely yes. As long as her and I loved each other and could talk to each other I wouldn't care what religion she is a part of.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no plain answer no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. LaVey Satanists are are atheists, so they fully agree with me on that matter. Satan is simply used as the ultimate symbolic rejection of x-tian hypocrisy, so that works for me.

The Satanic Bible isn't very original, with many ideas that sound very libertarian which meets with my approval. LaVey "borrowed" (stole) Objectivist ideas from Rand. I appreciate how it tossed out the silly golden rule. Instead of turning the other check so they can simply punch you again, you strike back so they don't screw with you again.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to think it wouldn't matter but no, I wouldn't. Defiantly wouldn't go over well with family and I wouldn't want to date someone who believes in something I don't. I don't believe in the devil so I wouldn't date the person. That's the big reason really.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes. 

FACT: 96.8% of the people that view this topic don't even know what a true Satanist is.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Moasim said:


> Yes.
> 
> FACT: 96.8% of the people that view this topic don't even know what a true Satanist is.


they always say they don't worship Satan and it has nothing to do with it, so why choose that specific name? They should pick another name to call themselves. It's pretty misleading. It's like someone who claims to be vegetarian but eats meat.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> they always say they don't worship Satan and it has nothing to do with it, so why choose that specific name? They should pick another name to call themselves. It's pretty misleading. It's like someone who claims to be vegetarian but eats meat.


It's more of a symbolic thing. IMO, I think they did for the shock factor.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably not. Because it's just too far outside the scope of things I'm interested in.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No! I am an atheist and that is far away of satanist and I like to keep that distance..


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

As best I can tell there are really two kinds of Satanists. There are the ones who actually recognize and worship the entity that the Abrahamic religions identify as the devil. And then, quite separately, there are the ones who are actually pseudo-pagans, making allusions to some vaguely spiritual mishmash of hedonistic naturalism, and who just use the brand 'Satanism' as a statement of their rebellion against traditional culture.

Both kinds are usually idiots. So, no.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Moasim said:


> Yes.
> 
> FACT: 96.8% of the people that view this topic don't even know what a true Satanist is.


that was my exact thought. most ppl that voted dont really even know lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Moasim said:


> Yes.
> 
> FACT: 96.8% of the people that view this topic don't even know what a true Satanist is.


Ya very true... lol I like the exactness. Really who they are as a person is much more important to me and being a Satanist doesn't say a whole lot about who they are, or what they're like.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

People dont know what satan is nevermind a satanist. Even most satanists dont know

But nah I wouldnt date one. **** that


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Everyone has good in themselves,so I voted yes.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not very keen on anyone who affiliates themselves with a certain religion to begin with, but self-proclaimed Satanists are especially at the bottom of my want list. Plus, I imagine a person my age who goes around calling themselves a Satanist comes with baggage I can't and don't want to deal with.



Moasim said:


> Yes.
> 
> FACT: 96.8% of the people that view this topic don't even know what a true Satanist is.


I'm pretty sure Satanists, much like any other large group of people, come in all shapes and sizes and most will not take kindly to accusations that they don't belong to the group they feel they belong to.



UltraShy said:


> I appreciate how it tossed out the silly golden rule. Instead of turning the other check so they can simply punch you again, you strike back so they don't screw with you again.


The golden rule tells you to do unto others what would want to be done to you. The turning-the-other-cheek thing isn't the golden rule.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MobiusX said:


> they always say they don't worship Satan and it has nothing to do with it, so why choose that specific name? They should pick another name to call themselves. It's pretty misleading. It's like someone who claims to be vegetarian but eats meat.


Anton LaVey obviously wanted a church name that would get attention. If he'd called it something else nobody would even know it existed.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I dunno. I'd have to understand more about it first. And if they push any religion on me, forget it. I'd rather go out w/a nonreligious person.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Anton LaVey obviously wanted a church name that would get attention. If he'd called it something else nobody would even know it existed.


I don't know if it's necessarily true that no one would know it existed. Why not just call it Church of Libertarianism or any of the other possibilities that might be thought of? There is something weird about wanting to use that label on purpose.

If I was dating and someone said they were a satanist I 'd think it was at least a red flag about their baggage, as someone has already pointed out. I'd probably still date them if they seemed like they were just disempowered and wanting to feel equal and/or free from other people's abuses. But then I'd still view their 'religion' or 'worldview' as a bit ridiculous and something that they would, ultimately being normal people, eventually grow out of.

And obviously if they were into anything crazy or violent I would never talk to them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not. :no


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Never! Because i am a believer.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

If they were a good person, yes. If they were a bad person, obviously no. I don't care, as long as they don't force me to become one.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Doesn't sound like something that would deter me. Maybe I'd even join in on some of their rabbit/human sacrifices when the need strikes me on occasion as well.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i would give her a shot


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

My ex was a Satanist and she turned out to be a b*tch. I'm sure not all Satanist girls are though.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

No. Why? SRA.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

well im an atheist so anything of the sort wont bother me, i dont believe satan exists anyways

plus it would lead to some interesting things....i always found rituals and black magic interesting...


----------



## Syber Tiger (Dec 9, 2011)

yes!

i am a satanist and i will love to date one of my own kind


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I dunno, I mean i'm just wondering what sort of person would be attracted to satanism. its the glorification of ones own needs which sounds self indulgent (which could be good for screwing around) but then it also sounds quite selfish and vengeance isn't really a good trait.
so, probably not. maybe just the sex.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That'll be a no.


----------

